# Baby came home today!



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

So I brought home my 7 1/2 week old hedgehog today, a 4 hour drive and she's here and was ready to pass out in her new cage.
Her house has her wheel and her litter pan at one end, her food and water bowls in the middle and various hides and snuggle caves at the far end, I went with fleece for bedding.
Her air temp seems to be 75 degree Fahrenheit, floor temp on the sleep end is 80 F, she was awake and being handled since noon, came home around 5, so I'm trying very hard to give her some peace and quiet.
So she has food and water and I'm happy with the temps, I was thinking that I should leave her alone till the morning just to let her settle, BUT IT'S HARD!

She's too cute.

Anyways, other then waiting for her to poop and eat is there anything I should look for?
Thank you.


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

Congrats on your new hedgie! It's so hard to leave them alone for the first night. You have done a great job getting your hedgehog all settled in and getting her cage set up.  The temps sound good. The sleeping area might be a little too warm, if she doesn't sleep there or stays away from it you might want to turn down the temp. But if she seems like she is comfortable and loves the extra heat, then it's perfect. Her poops might be a little green for a day or two because of the new environment. Watch for eating and drinking tonight. Good luck with your new hedgie!


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you, I'm just worried about the temperatures as I live in a cabin heated by a wood stove but my set up seems to be good, I have it on the warm side as she did have a long ride home on a chill day.
Last I checked she ate the 10 little peices of kibble I left for her, I put another 15 in her bowl. She was sprawled out on her warm end looking ridiculously cute.

Think I'm going for Mkuki for a name, it means 'Spear'.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Congratulations on the new arrival. I've had mine for about a month now and I can't imagine life without her. Good luck.


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok first night with the new hedgehog, she made a mess of her wheel, ate more, and had a good poop, not in her litter box but who cares it wasn't green.

Had her out for an hour this morning, took a few minutes to uncurl but she let me give her a nice little backrub, so I'm quite happy with her.

I might give her a bath and have a weigh in this afternoon while the suns up.

One question, part of her cage gets a sunbeam in it for an hour, how worried should I be about direct sunlight exposure, the beam is not in her sleeping area.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats, we love pics!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I could be wrong, so someone correct me if I am, but the sunbeam, so long as it doesn't make the cage too hot (more than 78F) I don't think it would be a problem if it's not hitting your hedgie directly. Someone else might be able to give you a more definite answer though.


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

Thankyou Julie for your thoughts on my sunbeam, I ended up putting up curtain anyways as it does get very warm when the sun is shining.

I'm starting to notice the smell of my hedgehog, she smells kinda like oranges, It's kinda funny, makes me want to name her something citrus.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I wish Prim smelled like oranges lol


----------

